# So sick of the "Black vs White" in America



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

bwalley said:


> The white police officer that was doing his job and investigationg a possible brak in, that was accused of racial profiling, is a racial profiling expert, he teaches police officers how it is wrong to do racial profiling and teaches them how to make sure they aren't treating people of different races, ethnic background or socio economic backgrounds different because of that, he teaches fellow police officers to treat everyone the same.
> 
> He also in 1993 tried to save some basketball player's life by administering CPR, unfortunately the guy died, I think his name was Michael Lewis a black basket ball player.
> 
> ...


 
This was evident before the election. America turned a blind eye to the organizations Obama belonged to and the company he keeps. His peers are terrorist and bigot ministers. Hello! 

Unfortunitly we have a large group of faux leaders out there filled with hate who have devoted their lives to instilling that hatered into the minds of Black America. 

People like Al Sharpten, Jessie Jackson, Floyd Rose, & Jeremiah A. Wright continuously play the race card and tell black people how much they are hated by the white community. They tell them they can not achive the American dream because of their color, they tell them that the white man owes them. It is like the batter wife syndrom. When you are told the same things over and over you start to believe it and eventually you quit trying.

People like Bill Cosby, Codoleza Rice, and Clarence Thomas are true role models. Unfortunitly people don't focus on their achivments. They would rather focus on the negatives of the so called ministers who spread hate.

Martin Luther King would roll over in his grave if he saw what was going on today.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Cdat said:


> No, it don't work that way. No posts count in that section so everything you post in this thread, you lose when it is moved.:laughing:



HA!

That's too funny.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

LOOK EVERYONE! This is my 250th post. 

I'm off to the p&r section to set some people straight. :gunsmilie:

When I'm finished they will all share my political views. 
They will worship my God. 
They will drink my Koolaid.:drink:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Dustyrose said:


> LOOK EVERYONE! This is my 250th post.
> 
> I'm off to the p&r section to set some people straight. :gunsmilie:
> 
> ...


Good luck with that ..........


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Dustyrose said:


> LOOK EVERYONE! This is my 250th post.
> 
> I'm off to the p&r section to set some people straight. :gunsmilie:
> 
> ...




:laughing:

By decree Mike Finely must be your first convert. If not you are not worthy. :whistling


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

This is one aspect of life in America that honestly don't understand. I know the history of the black man in America (required studying for US Citizenship) but I fail to understand todays racial climate. When I see a black person I don't want to get a rope, I don't want to oppress him/her, or mean them harm. 

If you go out towards Bovill in the forest there are a lot of hunting/snowmobile cabins where the racist anti government types live. They fly swastikas and confederate flags. Their behavior and attitdes are sad. Is it this small group of people that are causing all these problems?


----------



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

mmike032 said:


> individuals the play the race card use it as a crutch.
> WTH would Al Sharpton do if there was no racial issues to fabricate.


 
what if he was not of African American decent:blink:


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> By decree Mike Finely must be your first convert. If not you are not worthy. :whistling


 
Deed done. I sent him brownies.
Your next. Just drink the kool aid and don't ask questions.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I want Kool Aid and brownies!


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I want Kool Aid and brownies!


Me thinks you already had your share:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

A MAN should be able to mouth off at a police officer and not be arrested for it, once it was established that the man lived in the house and was not a burglar, the officer should have left.

If the home owner Mouths off (as he probably did) it is his Right to do so, we have rights in this country and freedom of speech is one of them Especially in your own home, does it make the man a jerk to mouth off to a police officer after the police was called in to a possible break in? Of course it does! but no one should be arrested for speaking... no matter what is said.

As long as the officer was not assaulted or threatened in any way (which i have yet to hear about but might be possible) professor Gates should have had the right to express him self in any way. Older black folks have had a different experience growing up than younger blacks do today... none of us white folks can really know what it's like to live that way.

But as usual all bunch band wagon jumping ******* cracker white devils give all of us a bad name...acting so insulted, just to give yourselves an excuse to say what you think about blacks or Hispanics.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

PGD said:


> A MAN should be able to mouth off at a police officer and not be arrested for it, once it was established that the man lived in the house and was not a burglar, the officer should have left.
> 
> The mouthing off was not the problem, none of us where there so it is difficult to make a fair judgement. It was however my understanding that the problem occured before ownership was determined. The proff attempted to continue entering the home in order to get ID, the officer asked the proff to stop. the officer does not at this time know who the guy is, or what he is going in the house to retrieve (GUN). The mouthing off was the least of it, it was the proffs actions. G


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Whatever! the police officer knew the man was in his own home _before_ he put hand cuffs on him!

Like I said as long as no threats were made by the professor, the man should NOT been arrested.

Even if he told the officer to F'off and to go F'a goat, it's the police officers duty to allow freedom of speech, and to be a bigger man about it and walk away.

I think I'll tell an officer to F'off tomorrow just for the heck of it.... and if the police officer does nothing I'll thank him and explain that I was just testing him... that would be a great officer of the law. but if I'm arrested that officer should not wear the badge because he feels he has to prove something and has a chip on his shoulder or is petty.

Freedom of speech gives all people the RIGHT to be Jerks!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats DustyRose,
Good luck in the P&R section. We all need it there!
Steve



Dustyrose said:


> LOOK EVERYONE! This is my 250th post.
> 
> I'm off to the p&r section to set some people straight. :gunsmilie:
> 
> ...


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

The Constitution is what makes this country great, with out that document we would fear expressing ourselves in public, we would fear getting a baton across the skull from the police for any reason.

try mouthing off to a Chinese official, you'll be body parts on the black market by lunch time.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

PGD said:


> The Constitution is what makes this country great, with out that document we would fear expressing ourselves in public, we would fear getting a baton across the skull from the police for any reason.
> 
> try mouthing off to a Chinese official, you'll be body parts on the black market by lunch time.


 
This case is not about free speech, as the info comes out, i think we will see that. G


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Racist folk don't see anything in this story passed the race issue, this is a rights issue in my mind pure & simple.


P.S anytime you have to start your rant with the words: "I'm far from racist" .... check again.


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

genecarp said:


> This case is not about free speech, as the info comes out, i think we will see that. G


 
But you band wagon jumpers are already talking, aren't you?


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

What else can we expect from a community organizer? They will sell out their own every time they have an opportunity. The first moves by Noboma as President was to to make abortion even more accessible to his own people. The black population has been stuck at the 12-13% level for years. Most of the abortion clinics are in the black neighborhoods. Aids is running rampant with blacks right now. I can't think of even one of the so called "black leaders" than really give a hoot for their own people?
Steve


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

PGD said:


> I think I'll tell an officer to F'off tomorrow just for the heck of it.... and if the police officer does nothing I'll thank him and explain that I was just testing him...


And it's THAT kind of mentality and THAT kind of thinking that gets stupid people in trouble in the first place. Respect is a two way street, you give it, you get it; acting like an azzhole and feeling some sort of reprocussion because of it, i'm supposed to feel bad why???? THAT is exactly why by and large the biggest racists are colored folks, if they'd STFU, quit acting like 8 yr old kids, act more reasonable life is'nt that bad and they can get along just as easily as anybody else....but nope, let's act loud, abnoxious, make poor descions all through life and blame it on being black....

funny how ya never see asians and mexicans pissing and moaning huh?? 

want respect-earn it, act like an idot get treated like an idiot...life's pretty simple like that.


----------

